# [OT] chown auf FAT

## Arudil

Morgn,

kennt jemand ein Kernel-Patch, der chown auf FAt32 erlaubt? (also so temporär, wie chmod eben auf FAT geht)

----------

## misterjack

fat kennt keine rechteverwaltung

----------

## Arudil

toll.

deswegen will ich temporäre rechte wie bei

```
cd /mnt/fat32

chmod 777 irgendwas
```

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Die Rechte kannst du mit/in der fstab angeben...

Beispiel:

```
/dev/hde6               /mnt/Windows/E  vfat            defaults,umask=000       0 0
```

----------

## Arudil

ja, mit gid=users,uid=arudil geht das. allerdings nur für alle dateien. einzeln geht das nicht.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Tja... Das wirst du auch NICHT hinbekommen...

Sorry, aber das ist IMHO nicht ohne weiteres möglich...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Arudil wrote:*   

> ja, mit gid=users,uid=arudil geht das. allerdings nur für alle dateien. einzeln geht das nicht.

 

Wie dir misterjack schon gesagt hat, geht das nicht! Das hat nichts mit Kernel, fehlendem Patch oder sonstwas zu tun, sondern es liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass ein mit FAT formatiertes Dateisystem keine Möglichkeit bietet irgendwo z.b. den owner zu speichern (Und ich sprech jetzt nicht vom verfügbaren Speicherplatz sondern vom Dateisystem selber!). Genau so ist es nicht möglich Unix Links auf einer FAT Partition machen kann. Das ist keine Einschränkung von Linux sondern von FAT (Genau aus diesen Gründen hat ja Microsoft NTFS erschaffen!)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## _hephaistos_

EINSPRUCH: das speichern erfolgt eben "temporär" und kann schon durch einen patch durchaus ermöglicht werden. das unterstützt halt FAT selber NICHT - wie schon gesagt. aber ein extra dafür programmiertes programm/modul könnte das durchaus machen!

nur ob es sowas gibt, weiß ich nicht  :Smile: 

who uses FAT???  :Twisted Evil: 

cheers

----------

## Fauli

Das kannst du mit sys-fs/unionfs machen:

```
mkdir /tmp/unionfs /mnt/fat_neu

mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/tmp/unionfs:/mnt/fat=ro none /mnt/fat_neu
```

Dann wird aber jede Datei in /mnt/fat_neu, deren Rechte, Eigentümer oder Gruppe du änderst, nach /tmp/unionfs kopiert.

----------

## misterjack

was nützt einen das? windows kann dann selber mit den rechten dann nicht umgehen. sonst braucht man ja auch kein vfat  :Smile: 

----------

## Arudil

unionfs hört sich genau nach dem an was ich suche.

Hintergrund: Ich möchte Dateien sowohl auf Windows als auch auf Linux benutzen.

Und Windows  greife ich natürlich einfach so drauf zu, aber unter Linux möchte ich die Rechte schon etwas gemanaged haben.

Merci, ich werd das Teil mal ausprobieren

Ich war nämlich dabei ein Script zu baun, damit das gemacht wird. Dass chown nicht funktioniert hab ich leider erst zu spät gemerkt :-/ (aber chmod funktioniert prächtig  :Wink: )

----------

## Anarcho

Naja,

aber wie schon gesagt, werden geänderte Dateien dann nicht im eigentlichen FAT gespeichert, sondern im UnionFS. Daher musst du dann am Ende die Dateien zurückkopieren.

Ich weiss nicht ob das so optimal ist.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja - und was anderes hat er/sie/es auch nie verlangt (siehe zB 1. posting)

cheers

----------

## Anarcho

Naja,

aber ich dachte bei "temporär" eher daran, das nur die Rechte temporär gespeichert werden und nicht die ganze Datei. Schliesslich verhält es sich bei den Dateirechten bei FAT ja auch so. Es wird ja keine Datei auf einem besseren FS angelegt und dann die Rechte gesetzt. Es werden einfach nur keine Rechte auf die Platte geschrieben sondern nur virtuell gehalten.

----------

## _hephaistos_

es werden ja eh nur die rechte temporär/virtuell gehalten...

belassen wirs dabei - ich versteh nicht, wo das problem war

cheers

----------

## Anarcho

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Soweit ich weiss werden bei Änderungen an einer Datei welche auf einem per UnionFS überlagerten Dateisystem liegt die Änderungen bzw. die ganze Datei nicht im Ursprungsdateisystem gespeichert sondern im Ersatzort, also des UnionFS. 

Daher  müsste er wenn er nicht nur lesend auf die Dateien zugreifen will nach jeder Änderung/am Ende die Dateien auf das originale Dateisystem zurück kopieren. 

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## Arudil

nja, dann wirds halt per script zurückkopiert  :Wink: 

oder ich belass es beim chmod und lass das chown weg

----------

## Fauli

Bei chmod wird die Datei genauso wie bei chown in das linke der beiden Verzeichnisse (in meinem Beispiel /tmp/unionfs) kopiert.

----------

## Arudil

ne, ich meinte ohne unionfs.

ich hab nen script gemacht, dass beim umounten die berechtigungen in ein index sichert, und beim mounten wieder zurück schreibt. nur eben für chmod allein

----------

